# IUI today - questions....



## womble80 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, i have just had my IUI done today    and wished i had asked a few questions at the clinic. My husband has deffected sperm (94%) - Would it be wise to have intercourse today still, give us the best chance to conceive (so worried we will miss that chance)? Or as we had to have the semen prepared before, we should just leave nature to take it's course from what we had inseminated today (the good stuff!)? sorry - hope this isn't too much info!

Also i had my trigger drug yesterday at 8.45 am (Ovitrale) and my IUI at 12 midday today. I am unsure how long after the trigger drug is done, when i release the eggs? Does anyone know how long they last for? (sorry i sound like i have no idea!!) So confusing.... 

Good luck to everyone else who is going through all of this - i really hope it works for everyone! xxxxxx


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Hiya,
I had my first IUI on weds so know how you feel!!!
I had my trigger shot at 7am on Tuesday and IUI at 3pm on weds so 32hrs after. I believe you are supposed to ovulate 24-36 hrs after the shot. Hubby and I also did the deed on wednesday evening after the IUI just to be sure!!! When I asked the biologist if it was ok he said it wouldn't do any harm but obviously not before as hubby needed 3 days abstinence for his sample.
I believe the eggs last between 12-24 hrs.
I'm due to test on the 16th feb so fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## womble80 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you so much! This is so not good for you... they say stay calm etc... but you can't relax as i just want to know if it has worked!!! I so hope it has for you too - this has been such a long process. What doseage of Clomid were you on, or was it not assisted?  I was on 50mg and had to follicles, only 1 reached 200mm so had the trigger yesterday. I really wish you all the luck in the world and will be thinking of you - 16 days is a long time to wait!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

I was on puregon injections (100ml or whatever the measurement is, days 3-10 and had my scan on day 11. Should have been day 10 but that was a sunday so had to go on the Monday.
I had 3 eggs, one at 220mm, 130 and 120mm. Hopefully the smaller ones had a chance to grow a bit before the IUI!
I have already done 3 cycles on clomid 50mg without IUI just the old fashioned baby dancing method!!! 
Watching England beat Wales hasn't done my stress levels any good but it did take my mind off IUI for a while!!!


----------



## womble80 (Jun 4, 2009)

You never now - the smaller follicles could have grown since the IUI - Fingers crossed. Good luck with everything and i hope you get that positive result you want! Keep me posted Also stay away from the rugby.........!


----------

